# Can i fit in a 98 200sx



## whitegab000 (Sep 7, 2016)

Hi i Found a 900$ 200sx with 150k on it. Im looking at it to be my first car. But it is located about 2hours away from me. There are none near me for me to sit in and see if i fit. I am 6'2 350lbs+ and I have a nice stomach . I can fit in a nissan versa 2011 but its too slim and i dont have much leg room. My right leg rubs on the shifter and is uncomfortable. I can fit in a 98 honda civic but not much extra room. I can fit in a 2005 chevy aveo just fine. And i have knee issues in a 2004 hyundai elentra. If anyone my size and or height has anything to say about me having an issue or just being fine please let me know would greatly appreciate it. Also any opinions on if these cars are good for a first car? P.S its a manual.


----------



## carguy101 (Aug 28, 2016)

I know this reply is a bit late... My friend drives a vw bug and he fits! hes about 5'8 and weighs upwards of 300 pounds... 

dunno about the 200sx but i think its similar to the sentra (maybe a 2 door version)


----------

